# A Visit To The Royal - May 2014



## mockingbird (May 24, 2014)

*Mockings second trip to wales with fails  *

I am still about and just comeback from Wales, im planning a fair few things at the moment, so not much on the exploring front but I did head to wales again with my usual bunch.

In total we did 5 sites while checking/failing others, an yep we did fail!!! cunningplan sets off alarms an runs like a gazelle, while the fiancee can squeeze into an A4 sized window to unlock a recent treasure, it was good fun and at the end of the day it was more fun being out rather than trying to find places online... as tonnes are out there which the internet or forums just have not found/explored yet.

Im doing the Wales trip backwards, as that's how I am in someway 

Closed down in 2010, vandals have been in an ripped all the expensive bits (copper mainly) but the attic for me was rather beautiful an peaceful despite other members of the group hearing noises, walking and muttering while we was nowhere near, so im guessing we was not alone as some cans of beer was cold on a table.

Here is the royal hotel I know its been done by Cunningplan and onmyown recently but hey ho its a nice site to see, thanks to cunningplan and onmyown for this!


IMGP7706 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7702 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7698 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7694 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7693 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7691 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7690 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7685 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7681 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7680 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7679 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7678 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7671 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7669 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7668 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7666 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7665 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7663 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7661 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7660 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7659 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Cheers for looking, more to follow!


----------



## krela (May 24, 2014)

Liking that second shot.


----------



## Onmyown (May 24, 2014)

Some nice shots there mate, love the wide angle. Good to see someone else's take on the building, the attic was superb


----------



## mockingbird (May 24, 2014)

krela said:


> Liking that second shot.



Thanks Krela upgraded the camera kit so this was a little test with some new lenses


----------



## tumble112 (May 24, 2014)

A nice place this, looking forward to your next post.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2014)

Thats different again! thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (May 24, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Some nice shots there mate, love the wide angle. Good to see someone else's take on the building, the attic was superb



cheers mate, more to come from wales an thanks for letting cunningplan know about the place, the attic was certainly my fav


----------



## cunningplan (May 24, 2014)

Cracking set of shots as normal (I recon that bird mat shot was set up  )


----------



## mockingbird (May 24, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Cracking set of shots as normal (I recon that bird mat shot was set up  )



thanks matey, yeah probably via the guy who went friday


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 25, 2014)

Nice one Mockingbird  Im waiting for the Pool Parc Report, stunning isnt the word!


----------



## mockingbird (May 25, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice one Mockingbird  Im waiting for the Pool Parc Report, stunning isnt the word!



Cheers matey 
Ah yes Pool Parc!  another report up soon no doubt when I got time!

Thanks everyone!


----------

